# Wanted - 2 hymer logo 'Stripes' for 1990 HymerCamp - LHS



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm trying to source the top 2 Hymer Logo 'stripes' for our 1990 Hymer Camp 55. They're missing on the left side only. See the photo attached.

If anyone knows of a scrap yard or broken vehicle from which we can get these stripes we'd be most appreciative. 

Obviously we'd cover postage and we can talk cost, should there be one, over private messages.

This is purely a cosmetic thing, but it'll help find prospective buyers should we ever decide to sell. I understand we could paint them, but prefer the original articles if they're available. 

Many thanks in advance,
Paul.

PS - we're also after a large side window, shown just to the left of the stripes, but i doubt there are any left in reasonable condition! Our current one has a small knock, but works fine regardless. Very sturdy windows! these were changed to squared edges in 1992 i think, we're after the sort with rounded bottom corners.


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Incidentally, we saw a newer Hymer Camp with it's back corner completely ripped off on Nice beach last week - really sad! Someone must have hit it from the road side.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

you could try Peter Hambilton 
HERE for both stickers and window.

Alternatively, speak to your local sign maker and see if he can match the sticker for you -shouldn't be expensive. If there's a slight colour mismatch with the 1 remaining stripe, change it too - you won't notice the colour difference with the other side!

HTH

David


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi there, 
Posted a couple of months ago under the title New Decals (I think that was the title) anyway. 
If you can't find it then call me on 07881 943536 and I'll give you the number of a guy to ring. 
He did all my Pilote Decals for a fraction of the dealers price, ok?


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all, 

No luck with Peter Hambilton unfortunately. 

Edd8ok - I'm in France/Spain for the next 4-5weeks, any chance i could ring then? Alternatively you could PM me the guys details, your choice. 

I was hoping someone might spot an old Camp in a scrap yard somewhere!! Perhaps they're too old now...

Cheers.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

You could try contacting one of a number of decal makers / sellers on www.ebay.co.uk

One example (not exactly what you want) is

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-x-HYMER-Car...ries?hash=item2302c08137&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Just search under 'Hymer' or 'decal' on ebay . There are a few sellers. If you the contact them, they may be able to oblige. Prices look reasonable.

Good luck

Barry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

monkeyboypaul said:


> Hi all,
> I was hoping someone might spot an old Camp in a scrap yard somewhere!! Perhaps they're too old now...
> Cheers.


They would be ruined by just trying to take them of.

Ask a local signmaker to make you a new set.

To remove the old ones, use a hairdrier to soften them up and then peel them of.

When putting the new ones one, make up some fairy liquid in water and wet the side of the van first, then place the start of the stripe on the van and peel the backing paper off, with the Fairy on the van it will allow you to slide the decal about into postition.

Rub all the air bubbles out with a cloth, once it dries, it will stick permanently.

Peter


----------

